
Real Life First Person Shooter, Chatroulette Version [video] - makmanalp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p747PrxmZJ4
======
kendallpark
This is amazing.

It also speaks to the absurdity of FPSes. I was laughing so hard at all the
little FPS tropes. Like how the guns were cached in "obvious" places or how
the guy knew there would be something of use inside the conspicuous pot
outside.

"Okay, now dual-wield the pistols." \--said no one ever in real life

~~~
InclinedPlane
They tested dual-wielding on mythbusters, it's absolutely of no advantage. You
can't shoot faster or better since the gating factor is not the gun (you can
shoot semi-automatic pistols extremely rapidly) it's the ability to focus and
aim more than anything, both of which are hampered by dual-wielding not
improved.

P.S. In terms of raw cool-factor, it's hard to beat this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tEYcUSQDyw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tEYcUSQDyw)

I won't spoil it by describing it.

~~~
wingerlang
> it's the ability to focus and aim more than anything

But if you're swamped with zombies, then maybe simply having more firepower is
an advantage.

~~~
InclinedPlane
You can empty a magazine in seconds, being able to reload quickly with two
hands is vastly superior to anything else.

~~~
piptastic
I think you're forgetting the obvious solution of having tons of preloaded
magazines strapped to you.

Single button magazine ejection, slam your Uzis down onto fresh 100 round
magazines. Bonus points for an automated system that moves the next set of
magazines into the perfect arms length position at your side for the next
reload.

Two handed reloads are for chumps when you are fighting zombies. You would be
the guy I'm standing behind to give me that extra few seconds while they're
busy eating you. That way once I finish off your attackers I can pick up your
freshly loaded (but unspent) gun. And triple-wield!!

~~~
afarrell
The second problem is that ammunition is heavy and carrying an infinite amount
of it increases your need for food and water in a world where your biggest
threats are cholera a dysentery. And unless you want to find yourself among
jittery poorly-prepared armed people, you can't just show up to Cabellas to
steal more ammo.

------
nsxwolf
Great stuff. Ben Folds did something similarly fun and surprising with
Chatroulette:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEYxiK0kpEw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEYxiK0kpEw)

~~~
shoo
Just imagine if they had met each other on Chatroulette!

------
tempestn
That was so amazing. It's a great thing about technology in general; when
Chatroulette was built, it's pretty clear they didn't envision people using it
in that way. Often the tech has to come first, and the awesomeness follows.
(Also a lot of penises, but that part probably was foreseen.)

------
morey
It is on HN before it is viral. The technology they put together for this is
great!

~~~
jaz46
Reddit beat HN to the punch

------
chime
There was a movie called Gamer (2009) with a similar concept:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034032/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034032/)
(trailer
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2g94xQmtHw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2g94xQmtHw)
)

~~~
gear54rus
Immediately thought of it.

\- I've got a bad feeling about this, Chris, Imma be honest with you

\- That's right, I'm not gonna die, you are

\- That is a good point

That's the inception of it we're witnessing.

------
camperman
This is hilarious. Reminds me of the real life remake of Goldeneye 64:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RR5V0rmN4o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RR5V0rmN4o)

------
shoo
Hilarious. It reminds me of the terrible DOOM movie:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45jgCxucL0k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45jgCxucL0k)

This is much better than the movie. The interactivity and the humanity of it
is wonderful.

------
hanniabu
That's really awesome and well done. Great job to all involved, even the
players!

------
skeuomorf
This is pretty cool. It reminded me of [0] where a guy emulates kinda GTA-like
behavior.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb1hOCX_UVo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kb1hOCX_UVo)

------
beyti
now, I think "video game" has a different meaning than before.

I'll be waiting for this to create this type of games and going on even
multiplayer era. great stuff.

Btw I think, this would allow elder/non-tech people to enter gaming

------
notahacker
Corny sets. The fear of impending doom. Watchers giving not-always-very-
helpful advice.

All it needs is sarcastic commentary to take me back to my childhood and the
Crystal Maze, from the pre-FPS era.

~~~
untog
There's an Indiegogo for a live Crystal Maze, open to the public:

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-crystal-maze-a-
live-i...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/the-crystal-maze-a-live-
immersive-experience)

I'm already humming the theme music.

------
toisanji
someone make this into a company

~~~
tempestn
I recall hearing about a real-life zombie apocalypse sim you could do in
London. Ya, here you go:
[http://zombieexperiences.co.uk/](http://zombieexperiences.co.uk/)

------
Ratelman
Freakin brilliant! Almost makes me want to try out Chatroulette just for the
chance at something like this.

~~~
soylentcola
Honestly didn't realize it was still around. I remember when it first blew up
in the public consciousness, a local bar had a funny event one night where
they set up a computer with a webcam/mic pointed at the bar and a projector to
put the video on the wall. Then we logged on to Chatroulette and let the
amusement roll.

Loads of people were taken aback by talking to a bar full of people. Some were
really cool and chatted with us. Of course plenty of dudes were just whackin
it. Some clicked "next" when they saw the bar full of people but at least one
just kept going until we had to get up and click "next". Pretty fun idea but
they only did it a few times before the novelty of Chatroulette mostly wore
off.

------
arc_of_descent
Innovation!

------
downandout
This is awesome! But hopefully it doesn't inspire the first Periscope-based
mass-shooting.

